# Meet-up at the water park



## Cuddysmom (Feb 6, 2014)

How fun!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

How fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

That does it! I'm moving to California. That is the coolest park I have ever seen.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I want a park like this!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

These photos oooze joy 
Congrats on creating such happy memories
Thanks for sharing these photos with us!

I am also so happy to see that such blissful parks exist in the world. :banana::banana:


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow...a water park just for doggies! That is so cool!!! The dogs look like they are having a blast.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures, what a great dog water park. 

CA has fantastic dog friendly places and events, I'm jealous!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

What lovely pictures


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

That is really cool!!! Happy dogs!!

Speaking of really cool, it's 6 Deg-f here right now, so :


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a wonderful time you all had! I'm envious! Wonder if I can convince hubby to move to California!


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> What a wonderful time you all had! I'm envious! Wonder if I can convince hubby to move to California!


If you come, please bring water! We're really short.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Who set up this adventure? What a great idea! Gosh, I'd like to go do that sometime, anyone know how to set it up?


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Dana, check out this web site. Dawg Waterpark « Country Kennels Murrieta Boarding & Grooming

Do not forget to invite Max: he loves this place.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Gwen_Dandridge said:


> If you come, please bring water! We're really short.


Ha! We are in year 3 of the great drought so I doubt I can bring much water sad to say!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Max's Dad said:


> Hey Dana, check out this web site. Dawg Waterpark « Country Kennels Murrieta Boarding & Grooming
> 
> Do not forget to invite Max: he loves this place.


Thanks, I will call them! Not for this Sunday, but maybe next.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Not good idea to look in to this thread on -30C something. You guys are sooo lucky!


----------

